# I need to rant!!



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Time for a famous Candice rant.... 

So Hailey (my daughter) and I decide to take Bob Barker for a swim in this spot that we have recently found on a quiet basically dead end road. We have gone several times and had no issues. It's hard to find a spot where Bob doesn't get distracted by other dogs and decide he would rather socialize.
So he his swimming away having a merry ol' time when a man comes jogging down the road. Bob being goofy Bob runs up to say "Hey" ..not barking, not charging, just jaunting up to this new friend he has found.... 

Well... You would think it was Cujo charging this man with foam frothing at the mouth snarling away by the man screamed bloody murder!! 
"You know its a bylaw that dogs need to be on a leash!!" As he keeps running while I apologize and call Bob (who quickly comes back to my side when this man is making it very obvious that he wants Bob no where near him). 
"Especially dogs like THAT" , as he points to Bob with disgust. 
So... Smart ass me comes out... "Oh you mean puppies that like to say hello?".
He scoffs and continues on his jog.

I understand that people don't like dogs, I understand that people are AFRAID of dogs... But to be so dramatic about it...and just rude... Makes me cringe. 

So at this point my blood is boiling, I throw the stick a couple more times, Hailey gets Bob on his lead and we make our way to the car. As I am fixing the sheet on the back seat Bob sits and waits patiently outside of the car (on leash)... The man runs by again and in a sarcastic tone yells "thank you" ... Uggghhhh 
Go feed your goldfish PSEUDO SWEARING. 

I wish there was a dog friendly place I got take Bob swimming or for a hike that is not overpopulated ... Or a dog park. 
I wish there were no "non dog people". 

Rant over ... Thank you 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I guess the price was wrong......


SuperG


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

No offense...but I'm a dog person, and I'd be pissed if your dog ran up to me. You probably don't realize what your dog looks like to someone that isn't used to having a GSD run at them...it's not a friendly sight.

I do what you do (off lead in on lead area)...but I make sure my dog doesn't say hello to ANYONE who isn't saying hello first. He's not allowed to come up to anyone that isn't outwardly walking towards him.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

martemchik said:


> You probably don't realize what your dog looks like to someone that isn't used to having a GSD run at them...it's not a friendly sight.


I learned this a while ago.....we ( owners ) know what it looks like to us....but it looks completely different and intimidating to most everyone else. You make a very good point.


SuperG


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, these dogs can scare the you-know-what outa people and, if they're off leash, they must be totally under voice control. bomb-proof. or they can't be off leash. imho.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Which my dog is or else I wouldn't be letting him off leash. 
Like I said he wasn't making any approach other than "jaunting" up to him .... If that. And again the second I called him to me he was there.


I guess I'm just clueless. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I mean...don't get all upset about it...but if you're going to rant about it, you should understand that you were wrong...not the jogger.

It doesn't matter how friendly YOU know your dog is...the other person doesn't. This is the same idea as a dog running towards you while you have a DA dog and the other owner yelling to you how friendly their dog is...it doesn't matter. I shouldn't have to interact with your dog if I don't want to.

This guy didn't sound like he was afraid of dogs...but that's another huge point. There are people that are CRAZY afraid of dogs. And its not up to you to judge their irrational fear...it's up to you to respect it and not put them through any extra emotional stuff because you felt like letting your dog off-leash.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I love dogs but I don't want a strange dog running up to me either, You know that your dog is friendly but the people that he runs up to don't have a clue what he's going to do, so I think he had every right to be mad, I'm a runner and I can't tell you how mad I get when people let their dogs charge up to me saying he's friendly(it's a dog you can't be 100% sure what their gonna do)


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

LOL too funny


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not getting upset about it. 

Like I said I understand that people have fears, I understand that people have dislikes. I really do. 
My main point in this whole rant was that I wish there were more options (in my area) that I could take my dogs that they can be off leash and not have to worry about situations like this. Other than taking them to a dog park.

I guess a lot of the time I forget that to everyone else Bob doesn't look like goofy Bob Barker he looks like the big bad wolf.

There are also ways of handling a situation rather than yelling at a person like this man did. 
I suppose I'm just being over sensitive.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Kingston Ontario Canada 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe wolfe Island?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I was actually thinking of Wolfe island today! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

martemchik said:


> I mean...don't get all upset about it...but if you're going to rant about it, you should understand that you were wrong...not the jogger.
> 
> It doesn't matter how friendly YOU know your dog is...the other person doesn't. This is the same idea as a dog running towards you while you have a DA dog and the other owner yelling to you how friendly their dog is...it doesn't matter. I shouldn't have to interact with your dog if I don't want to.
> 
> This guy didn't sound like he was afraid of dogs...but that's another huge point. There are people that are CRAZY afraid of dogs. And its not up to you to judge their irrational fear...it's up to you to respect it and not put them through any extra emotional stuff because you felt like letting your dog off-leash.


I agree.

It's against the rules and a calculated risk to let your dog be off leash in an on leash area. We do it at times but it's dropped leash, not off leash, we practically hover, and we pick a time we KNOW the place we go is likely to be empty. As soon as anyone enters the area, we call her and pick up the leash. So to be clear, I'm not judging you for doing it, we all take calculated risks.

But given the decision to take a calculated risk with the rules, it's pretty entitled thinking to then get mad at someone who has a certain expectation of the rules being followed and who relies on that expectation. It's a reasonable one. I wouldn't like the guy's reaction either, but in the end, he'd be right and I'd be wrong, because it's not an off leash dog park and my dog wasn't attached to me via leash.

It's true that it isn't really my problem if someone gets upset at my dog's presence in a place where she's allowed, assuming she's on leash and reasonably well behaved (she's a puppy so I don't expect perfection, but I do remove her if she can't hold it together). HOWEVER, I don't get to make my dog someone else's problem in a place where she's not allowed, or only allowed given certain constraints that I'm not following.

You seemed to want to make Bob this guy's problem, and that's just not okay.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I would be apprehensive seeing a GSD trotting towards me showing no reaction at all. Especially in an on-leash area. If I didn't see an owner coming up from the rear in short order I'd really be worried if I didn't know GSD's.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Agree that having a stranger GSD within eyesight running loose would be terrifying, but the way he confronted the situation, IMO, was rude. There are better ways that dropping snide remarks to confront situations where you are uncomfortable. 

Similar rant (if I may): 
A man at Home Depot three weekends ago walked passed hubs and I walking our 3.5 month cute-as-a-button GSD puppy through the store and said under his breath "(bad word that starts with a eff)-ing dog" so that only I could hear. I told hubs and he says to the man who is still within ear shot, "Do you have a problem, sir?" and the man responds (in a nasty tone of voice that gets nastier every time I think of it), "Dogs shouldn't be allowed in public places. I have allergies." Hubs says "You don't make the rules and I'd appreciate it if you didn't swear in front of my wife." Man storms off. Different situation in that Bru was on a leash and allowed to be where we were, but another example of a non-dog person being rude. It's uncalled for and frustrating when they react like immature children.

I feel you bob_barker. I wish non-dog people weren't jerks about being non-dog people, and I wish there were more places only pro-dog people and their dogs were allowed


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Germany comes to mind.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Well you apologized ... I dont know why the man still keeps going.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Bruin said:


> Agree that having a stranger GSD within eyesight running loose would be terrifying, but the way he confronted the situation, IMO, was rude. There are better ways that dropping snide remarks to confront situations where you are uncomfortable.
> 
> Similar rant (if I may):
> A man at Home Depot three weekends ago walked passed hubs and I walking our 3.5 month cute-as-a-button GSD puppy through the store and said under his breath "(bad word that starts with a eff)-ing dog" so that only I could hear. I told hubs and he says to the man who is still within ear shot, "Do you have a problem, sir?" and the man responds (in a nasty tone of voice that gets nastier every time I think of it), "Dogs shouldn't be allowed in public places. I have allergies." Hubs says "You don't make the rules and I'd appreciate it if you didn't swear in front of my wife." Man storms off. Different situation in that Bru was on a leash and allowed to be where we were, but another example of a non-dog person being rude. It's uncalled for and frustrating when they react like immature children.
> ...


Dude. That guy was a jerk! If dogs are allowed in Home Depot, he should know that he might run into a dog there and if it bugs him that much he doesn't have to go to Home Depot!


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> Agree that having a stranger GSD within eyesight running loose would be terrifying, but the way he confronted the situation, IMO, was rude. There are better ways that dropping snide remarks to confront situations where you are uncomfortable.


I agree, the guy sounded rude. I understand why he was scared, although you can usually tell if a charging dog is threatening between a dog just wanting to play. When I was living in town the neighbor's kids threw their ball over the fence and the kids asked if they could get it back, we said it was fine. When the kid got the ball my White Swiss charged at the kid but only so he could sit in front of her and wait for the ball to be thrown. The kid didn't know that and I heard her take a sharp intake of breath. I told her it was alright, the dog just wanted to play and she was soon patting him and throwing the ball for him. 

But over time you won't believe what the kids taught my dog! The kids had a little bucket with a string attached where they would dangle it over the fence. The kids would throw the ball for him to play fetch and they taught him to put the ball in the bucket so they can hoist it up and throw the ball again!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What is rude is to allow a dog to run up to someone jogging, and even more rude to have a dog that is soaking wet and swimming run up to a stranger. 

If your pup is going to run up to strangers, he needs to be on leash, and you need to prevent it. 

We rant all the time about children running up to our dogs. Or people allowing their dogs to run up to our dogs. Why, because not all dogs are good with that. It is the same with people. Not all people want a dog running up to them. Not all people want a wet dog running up to them. 

I know this is just a rant, but the rant is on the wrong forum, really. People who are caring, knowledgeable dog owners, and guardians of the breed, are not going to condone allowing a dog to run up to strangers. This behavior gets all of us a bad name, and contributes to restrictions placed on dogs all over.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I can sympathize to a point. Yes, it is frustrating that people aren't as dog friendly as we are. I've been there. But they aren't and they have a legit complaint when you or I are breaking rules by having our dogs off lead when the public, however scarce that public might be, expects them to be on lead.

What we need to ask ourselves is who was the bigger jerk? The public for being miffed enough to be somewhat sarcastic perhaps or us for having our dogs off lead in the first place... 

So yeah, i've been there and yeah the public has an appropriate complaint -- frankly, I haven't always acknowledged it 'hough.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I understand both sides of the issue. I also understand dealing with Non-dog people who feel allowed to be irate over typical dog behavior. They may get annoyed by kids, too. Who knows. 

I also wish there were more safe places I could let my dog off leash to swim. I do the long leash but sometimes it gets wrapped around his legs which I do not like at all. And if we see anyone coming along, dog or human, I take hold of the leash. 

One day some folks let their dog come trotting up to ours and we fussed at them. They said that they didn't bring a leash to the beach because they couldn't find it. We got the typical "but our dog is friendly" comment. My standard answer is always, "but you don't know how my dog will react". This was my answer long before I got my GSD.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

So you are annoyed at a guy who was annoyed with you cause you let your dog annoy him.......too funny......


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

sparra said:


> So you are annoyed at a guy who was annoyed with you cause you let your dog annoy him.......too funny......


...you nailed it..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

One of the things you can try is putting the dog on a long line...and swimming


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, I don't understand why you didn't just call Bob back to you? I have my dog off leash all the time, but he isn't allowed to randomly go up to people unless they actually want to meet him. They have to ask me first, too, so that he understands that he's being introduced on my terms. Letting him rush up to people is a bad idea, IMO. Even if he's super friendly and the people are complete dog lovers, I still wouldn't want him doing this.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

sparra said:


> So you are annoyed at a guy who was annoyed with you cause you let your dog annoy him.......too funny......


Like 

I think people who are not runners, who have never been bothered, accosted, to down right attacked by dogs while running will not understand how frustrating the situation is. It happens over and over and over to the point that it doesn't matter if the dog is friendly. I obviously love dogs but just like it really pisses me off when people let their dogs run up to my dogs and then remark "oh don't worry he/she's friendly" it is also really maddening when people let their dogs run up to me while I'm jogging. I understand how it can happen, and if it were me with the dog I would apologize profusely to the jogger. The problem with many people these days is they think if I like it or I believe in it or I don't care about it, then everyone else must/should feel the same way. Well they don't and they shouldn't have to. Sorry, but that IMO.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, that's very true Janae. The other thing is that if everyone is out there with their dogs running amok and ruining other peoples' good times, then this is when the places are currently turning a blind eye to the leash laws start taking a better look. I'd be very upset if I saw a sign posted about no off-leash dogs at our local boat launch, where my dog swims. That's another reason why I'm vigilant about not letting my dog approach strangers unless they ask first.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> I think people who are not runners, who have never been bothered, accosted, to down right attacked by dogs while running will not understand how frustrating the situation is.


this 
because running and biking and what not bring out the prey instinct in dogs and they will often chase and sometimes bite
and anyone who has ran or joggied or biked knows this and are leery of approaching dogs
count me with those amused by rants like this where the dog owner causes a problem then gets angry at the people for whom the problem was caused 

ftr some home depots have stopped allowing dogs in so you might wanna read the door signs before going in


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> The other thing is that if everyone is out there with their dogs running amok and ruining other peoples' good times, then this is when the places are currently turning a blind eye to the leash laws start taking a better look. I'd be very upset if I saw a sign posted about no off-leash dogs at our local boat launch, where my dog swims. That's another reason why I'm vigilant about not letting my dog approach strangers unless they ask first.


Is there a "like" button? 

I love that I can bring PuppyGirl so many places in my city. I try my best to be respectful of other people in those spaces and teach her to behave politely. I keep her out of spaces where she isn't welcome (public beaches, businesses that don't allow dogs). I've never had to leave anywhere because she was so amped up - she's generally calm around people - but I'd do it if the need arose. She's a puppy and learning and it's entirely realistic that I would have to do that a time or two.

I want her to be a good ambassador for dogs and for GSDs, and I want to be someone who helps support these businesses in being dog-friendly by not contributing to them having to choose between remaining dog-friendly or losing customers. I'd like the parks we frequent to continue allowing dogs in certain areas that aren't a dedicated dog park (because we do not do dog parks, period).

My philosophy is that it's kind of a meet in the middle situation. I have to expect that as a dog owner, not everyone wants to meet my dog. Not everyone likes my dog. Some people won't even want to see my dog. It's entirely reasonable for those people to expect that in a place where dogs aren't allowed, they're safe from having to be around dogs. Or that in a place where dogs must be on-lead, they will not have any dogs running up to/after them. That's completely reasonable and needs to be respected.

By the same token, they have to expect that if they're in a park or place of business that welcomes dogs, they're going to see them. If that's a huge problem due to a phobia or allergies, then I'm sympathetic but I won't stop taking my dog to those places. Pick places with rules that work for you and be respectful of those rules, and it shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

On the dogs running amuck thing.... I'm ancient so I remember when dogs were just loose. There are some communities where that's still the way it is. I don't think the world came to an end back then. I think our dogs were a bit more mellow, easier with people and other dogs because they were so used to them.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> On the dogs running amuck thing.... I'm ancient so I remember when dogs were just loose. There are some communities where that's still the way it is. I don't think the world came to an end back then. I think our dogs were a bit more mellow, easier with people and other dogs because they were so used to them.


Actually no. The more likely thing was that just like today 95% of dogs are fine with people and other dogs. So if they ran around, it's all good. But then there's the other 5% that people let run just like the other dogs and didn't care much that they weren't alright with people or dogs. Those dogs got in trouble, bit someone, bit a few people, communities got sick and tired of it, and made laws against it.

Only reason you didn't hear about it was because a local dog bite from a small city in California didn't make the newspaper in Chicago. Today, it gets thrown on the internet and shows up in my Facebook feed 3 hours after happening.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Middleofnowhere, I know what you mean (being ancient myself, lol) but probably the dogs back then were so used to having the freedom of being off leash that it wasn't such a big deal to them either. So people were used to them being around, and the dogs were used to being loose. The roamers in my current neighborhood, for example, don't pay attention to people - they just do what they like, and go where they want to go. I've never been bothered intentionally by the dogs that are allowed to roam here, except for having to clean up after them.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

bob_barker said:


> Which my dog is or else I wouldn't be letting him off leash.
> Like I said he wasn't making any approach other than "jaunting" up to him .... If that. And again the second I called him to me he was there.
> 
> 
> ...


It's basically simple. I understand you're point of view. But you also have to look at their point of view also. Their view is that they don't know your dog. It could also be they have had a bad experience prior to running into your dog. 

I went to a house to ask permission to hunt their property awhile back. They have a detached garage converted into an office with sliding glass door. I pulled up and seen the door was slid open a little. I walked up and said hello with no response. So I went to the front door of the house. Has a raised porch. Knocked on the door and waited. Went to turn around and at the bottom of the stairs was an adult GSD staring back up at me. Not growling just staring. Came from nowhere. He was between me and my truck. I was crapping my pants. No one home, large dog with unknown intentions between me and my truck. All this and I've been around GSD's most my life. All dogs are different and unknown when first met. 

Can't blame the guy really.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

People now days, over react with any dog that is not a small toy. Even though, 8-out of 10 times those are the ones who are unruly and or aggressive/territorial.
I go to parks, and I am a licensed ACI (animal cruelty investigator) and work/play with my GSD. Now, I use a e-collar and my dog is proofed with commands. Even if another dog would run up to him I will down him and he will not move. I can't tell you how many nasty comments I get, from people asking me to leave the area. As it is in the dog park area and their dogs are inside, while I am out side away from the fence a good 25 -50 yards. Their dogs won't stop barking at mine, as mine just ignores. People walk buy, pick up,their dogs, throw out nasty comments, get together inside the dog park, and all point, thill they get brave and throw out they will call the police. It's very hard to ignore. Sometimes, I will even throw out that I work for the state, and the "police" will refer to me when it comes to this situation. Leash laws, state, dog at large/ control. If your dog obeys you are fine. You are allowed to train and hike though you do accept responsibility if something happens.
That leads me to the people that then will purposely bring their leashes dog up to me and mine with out alerting just to "see" what or if my dog will react.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry doesn't mean anything to me when a dog that I don't know or can read runs up to me and my dog. It just means that the dog was not under voice control and should not have been off leash.
The jogger was right.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> OP, I don't understand why you didn't just call Bob back to you? .


Like I said in my original post, I called him and he came to my side. 
The area I took him... Again was a dead end road which I have had no issue with up until that day, all the times I had gone there there was not a person to be seen, not a house on the road not a vehicle in sight. 
So 
1. I was not expecting the man to come jogging down this road. 
2. Where the water is in comparison to the road, there are trees blocking the sight of the road on either side all you can see is directly ahead, a little pathway. 
3. The man was jogging... Not walking not crawling... A slow run, so by the time I saw him he had already past this "opening" between the two patches of trees. 
4. The space between Bob and this man was about 5 feet... Bob did not jump, did not make any advances other that a few jaunting steps forward. 
5. I am not one to take negativity lightly so when someone reacts this way to me, whether it be about my dogs, my cats, my kids ... I will respond in defence of myself. 

Again! I understand *I* was the one in the wrong and technically Bob should have been on a leash since we were not in an "assigned" off leash area. 
My main issue was how this man handled it even AFTER I apologized.. and also that there are not more options for me to take my dogs places that arnt over populated. 

I posted my rant in the heat of the moment. I get over sensitive I guess you could say when it comes to the dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

bob_barker said:


> Like I said in my original post, I called him and he came to my side.
> The area I took him... Again was a dead end road which I have had no issue with up until that day, all the times I had gone there there was not a person to be seen, not a house on the road not a vehicle in sight.
> So
> 1. I was not expecting the man to come jogging down this road.
> ...


If you want your location to have more options for dogs to be off lead, what have you done to make this happen? Have you raised money for land, improvements, and enforcement? Have you contacted your assemblyman and discussed your desire for more off-lead areas? Have you connected with local training or dog clubs to improve and increase facilities and access? Have you colored within the lines, so that people do not have any more of a negative opinion of dogs off lead? Have you purchased a plot of land and donated it to your locale specifically for an off-lead area? 

Resources are limited. What resources are spent on depends on who does what to make that happen. It doesn't just come about. People work behind the scenes to make things happen. You have identified a need in your area. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*1. I was not expecting the man to come jogging down this road.*
And the man probably wasn't expecting to be meeting up with an off lead GSD running toward him!

*2. The man was jogging... Not walking not crawling... A slow run, so by the time I saw him he had already past this "opening" between the two patches of trees. *
Lots of people run and jog these days. All the more reason to be aware of your surroundings when your pup is off lead in an area where people aren't expecting to meet a dog, large or small, running loose. 

*3. The space between Bob and this man was about 5 feet... Bob did not jump, did not make any advances other that a few jaunting steps forward.*
I've had GSDs for over 40 years, I adore the breed, BUT if a strange one was running towards me, I'd be nervous too if it got as close as you say Bob did (5 feet). 

*4. I am not one to take negativity lightly so when someone reacts this way to me, whether it be about my dogs, my cats, my kids ... I will respond in defence of myself. *
The man did NOT say or do anything that should have caused you to feel defensive ... he was obviously uncomfortable that you allowed your pup to run up towards him in an area where he wasn't expecting to see a dog off lead. 

*5. ""You know its a bylaw that dogs need to be on a leash!!" " *
Nothing wrong with this ... I assume it was a statement of fact.

*6. ""Especially dogs like THAT"" *
Not everyone likes large breeds, some people don't like GSDs, some people are afraid of big dogs, some people are afraid of GSDs. Again, he didn't say or do anything that should have made you feel defensive. 

*7. "My main issue was how this man handled it even AFTER I apologized.. and also that there are not more options for me to take my dogs places that arnt over populated. " *
I don't see where the man did or said anything wrong before or after your apology. 

It's not his fault that there are no more options for places you can take your dog. FWIW I hope you can find a great place where you and Bob can have a fantastic time and not have to worry about people!!!

*9. "I posted my rant in the heat of the moment. I get over sensitive I guess you could say when it comes to the dogs. " *
Perfectly understandable ... but IMHO you should stop making excuses for what happened.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm responsible for having large dogs, my decision, full responsibility. I would not have gotten German Shepherds if I didn't have the resources to exercise them. I don't see how the government or anyone else owes dog owners a place to allow their dogs to run. Why rant after the fact, investigate before or do something about it. I'm sure the jogger kept stewing about the 'what if' and that's why he was so angry even after apology.


----------

